# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 04/2011



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Februar 2011)

In diesem Thread finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Heft 04/2011 der PC Games Hardware.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel: Cayman unter Volldampf*​

•AMD Radeon HD 6950 to HD 6970 Mod | techPowerUp
•techPowerUp! Forums - View Single Post - How to enable additional shaders on Radeon HD 6950
•Download TechPowerUp GPU-Z v0.5.1 | techPowerUp


----------



## Daniel_M (2. Februar 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Mainboard-Durchblick* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2011, Seite 84 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Hier finden Sie die empfohlenen Mainboards im PCGH-Preisvergleich:
MSI 870A-G54
Gigabyte H67M-UD2H
Asus P8P67 Deluxe


In diesem Quickpoll finden Sie die Erfahrungen der PCGH-Forenuser zum Service der wichtigsten Mainboard-Hersteller:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...echte-erfahrungen-mit-diesen-herstellern.html


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2011)

Bonusmaterial zu *55 Grafikkarten im Test* (Marktübersicht Grafikkarten)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Leistungsklasse & Noten sortiert):*
• MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC – *Top-Produkt*
• Asus ENGTX580 Direct Cu II – *Top-Produkt*
• Zotac Geforce GTX 580 AMP-Edition
• Point of View & TGT Geforce GTX 580 Ultra Charged
• Palit Geforce GTX 580 3GB – *Top-Technik*
• Asus ENGTX580
• Evga Geforce GTX 570 Superclocked
• Gainward Geforce GTX 570 Phantom – *Top-Produkt*
• Zotac Geforce GTX 570 AMP-Edition
• MSI N480GTX Lightning
• Zotac Geforce GTX 480 AMP-Edition – *Top-Produkt
*• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 480 Super Overclock
• Palit Geforce GTX 570 Sonic Platinum
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 BC2 Vietnam Edition
• Asus EAH6950 Direct Cu II
• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 570
• Powercolor Radeon HD 6950 PCS++
• HIS Radeon HD 6970
• Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970
• Xfx Radeon HD 6970

• MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6950/2G
• Xfx Radeon HD 6950/1G XXX-Edition
• Asus ENGTX560 Ti Direct Cu II TOP
• Zotac Geforce GTX 560 Ti AMP-Edition
• Xfx Radeon HD 6950
• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 470 Super Overclock – *Top-Produkt
*• MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC
• Gainward Geforce GTX 560/1G Ti Phantom – *Top-Produkt*
• Gainward Geforce GTX 560 Ti Golden Sample
• Palit Geforce GTX 560 Ti Sonic
• MSI N470GTX Twin Frozr II
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Toxic
• MSI R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC
• Powercolor Radeon HD 6870 PCS+ – *Spar-Tipp*
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Flex
• Asus EAH6870 Direct Cu
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
• Asus EAH6870
• HIS Radeon HD 6870

• MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition – *Spar-Tipp
* • Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 – *Spar-Tipp*
• MSI N460GTX Hawk
• Gigabyte GV-R685D5-1GD
• Asus EAH6850 Direct Cu
• Powercolor Radeon HD 6850 PCS+
• Gainward Geforce GTX 460 Golden Sample GLH
• HIS Radeon HD 6850 Iceq X Turbo
 • Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 Toxic
• MSI N460GTX/1G Cyclone OC
• Asus ENGTX460 Direct Cu
• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 460/1G OC
• Club 3D Radeon HD 6850 Overclocked Edition
• Club 3D Geforce GTX 460/1G
• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 460 SE

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.3.0
• GPU-Z 0.5.1
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarks*
*• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)* *
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours*

*Weitere Informationen*
• Asus-Garantiedetails
• Evga  Warranty Details
• Zotac Garantieverlängerung
 • Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware       Preise 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum *Videospeicher-Test*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

*Grafiktweaks:*
• Crysis Warhead: PCGH-Configs
• Gothic 3 & Götterdämmerung: PCGH-Configs
• Starcraft 2: PCGH-Configs
• Stalker & Clear Sky: Complete Mods
• TES IV: Oblivion: Qarls Texture Mod
• Crysis & Warhead: Rygel-Texturpakete
* 
Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• GPU-Z 0.5.1 (kann auf einer Geforce die Speicherbelegung auslesen)
• Nvidia Inspector (kann auf einer Geforce die Speicherbelegung auslesen)
• MSI Afterburner & Heft-DVD (kann auf einer Geforce die Speicherbelegung auslesen)
• Fraps 3.3.0
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Call of Duty: Black Ops (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • GTA 4 v1.007
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Gothic 3 inkl. CP 1.74 und PCGH Ultra-Ini
 • Stalker inkl. Complete Mod 2009
 • Starcraft 2 v1.2.xxx
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (4. Februar 2011)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Recht so? - Details zum Recht von Käufer und Verkäufer bei Garantiefällen *aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2011, Seite 8 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Link zum Pokerclock-Blog: Jura ad acta


Kontakt Kanzlei RA Stephan Mathé:

*Stephan Mathé*
*Rechtsanwalt*
*Fachanwalt für gewerblichen Rechtsschutz*
*Mediator*

*Rode + Mathé*
*Rechtsanwälte*
*Henriettenweg 4*
*20259 Hamburg*
*Germany*

*Tel. +49 (0) 40 - 432 70 432* 
*Fax. +49 (0) 40 - 432 70 433*
s.mathe@rodemathe.de


Bewertungssystem im Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
Beispiel Alternate

*Komplettes Interview: Rechtsfragen zum Thema Rechte und Pflichten von Käufern und Verkäufer bei defekter Hardware während der Garantiezeit:*

*Frage 1: *Der Kunde bemängelt eine Ware – wie geht er grundsätzlich dabei vor und an wen wendet er sich dabei (Händler/Hersteller)? Worauf ist besonders zu achten? Kann der Händler/Hersteller per AGB gewisse Leistungen beim Garantiefall ausschließen?

Man muss zunächst die verschiedenen Begriffe unterscheiden, da diese oft verwechselt werden: Gewährleistung ist ein gesetzlich festgelegtes Recht, das jedem Käufer zusteht, wenn ein Mangel auftritt. Garantie hingegen ist ein freiwilliges, d.h. vertraglich vom Hersteller oder Händler eingeräumtes Recht, welches über die Gewährleistung hinausgeht, insbesondere diese verlängert, und ebenfalls bei Mängeln gilt. Das sog. Umtauschrecht ist ein ebenso freiwilliges Recht, wenn z.B. der Händler innerhalb von zwei Wochen ab Kauf den Umtausch bei bloßem Nichtgefallen erlaubt – ein Mangel ist dann nicht erforderlich. Je nach dem, was gilt, ist entweder der Hersteller oder der Verkäufer der richtige Ansprechpartner.

Im Normalfall gilt die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Tritt innerhalb von 2 Jahren ab Kauf ein Mangel auf, der schon beim Kauf angelegt war, hat der Käufer umfassende Gewährleistungsrechte. Er wendet sich damit an den Verkäufer, allein dieser ist zuständig. Oft versuchen die Verkäufer, den Kunden an den Hersteller weiter zu verweisen, dies verbietet sich jedoch. Das Gewährleistungsrecht gibt dem Käufer zunächst das Recht, Neulieferung der Sache oder Nachbesserung (also z.B. Reparatur) zu verlangen. Der Käufer hat grundsätzlich die Wahl zwischen Neulieferung und Nachbesserung, daher würde ich stets neue Ware verlangen. Wichtig ist es, dem Verkäufer eine (angemessene) Frist zu setzen. Gelingt es dem Händler nicht, den Mangel in dieser Frist zu beseitigen, besteht die Möglichkeit, vom Vertrag zurückzutreten oder den Kaufpreis zu mindern.

Das Gute bei der Gewährleistung ist, dass diese nicht vom Verkäufer eingeschränkt werden darf, schon gar nicht durch AGB. Gewährleistung gilt immer für 2 Jahre und darf nicht verkürzt werden. Auch ist nicht erforderlich, die Ware in der Originalverpackung vorzulegen. Entscheidend ist allein, ob ein Mangel vorliegt oder nicht.

*Frage 2: *Welche Möglichkeiten und rechtlichen Mittel hat der Käufer, wenn der Händler sich weigert die Gewährleistung zu erfüllen? Wie sieht die Rechtslage aus, wenn der Händler oder der Hersteller insolvent ist (Shop ist nicht mehr erreichbar/Hersteller-Hotline ist abgeschaltet/Kontakt per Telefon oder Mail schlägt fehl)?
Wenn der Verkäufer die Erfüllung der Gewährleistung verweigert, kann der Käufer seine Rechte gerichtlich geltend machen. Oder er kann vom Vertrag zurücktreten, sein Geld zurückfordern und auch dies vor Gericht einklagen, wenn nötig. Die entstehenden Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten trägt der Verkäufer, wenn er verliert. Dies hilft dem Käufer natürlich dann nichts, wenn der Verkäufer insolvent ist. Dann wäre ein Gerichtsurteil „für die Pinnwand“, wie wir Juristen sagen, da es nicht durchsetzbar wäre. Auch bleibt der Käufer dann evtl. auf den entstandenen Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten sitzen. Aus diesem Grund bestelle ich persönlich selten etwas im Internet und wenn, dann nur bei renommierten Internethändlern.

*Frage 3: *Muss im Streitfall zwingend ein Rechtsanwalt bemüht werden – mitunter ist der Streitwert manchmal gering und der Käufer tritt ja sozusagen auch beim Anwalt erst einmal in „Vorkasse“? Wie sieht hier die Rolle der Verbraucherzentralen aus?

Es ist nicht zwingend, aber fast immer ratsam einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Bei Streitigkeiten bis EUR 5.000,00 kann man auch selbst seine Interessen vor Gericht vertreten. Ob und in wie weit man in „Vorkasse“ treten muss, hängt von der individuellen Vereinbarung mit dem Anwalt ab. Die Verbraucherzentralen vertreten die Interessen der Verbraucher gegenüber Politik, Wirtschaft und Öffentlichkeit. Sie können z.B. gegen irreführende Werbung klagen. Im einzelnen Rechtstreit wegen einer mangelhaften Sache können die Verbraucherzentralen jedoch oftmals nicht weiterhelfen. Nach einer Beratung kann man dort aber sicherlich immer fragen.

*Frage 4: *Der Händler hat den RMA-Fall akzeptiert. Wie gelangt wie Ware vom Kunden zum Händler? Wer trägt das Transportrisiko (Stichwort: Gefahrenübergang und Auftraggeber des Transports bei RMA-Schein) und ist es wirklich nötig, Ware grundsätzlich nur in der Originalverpackung zu verschicken? Muss der Kunde den Versand bezahlen, wenn der Händler keinen Rücksende-Service anbietet?

Grundsätzlich geht die Gefahr des Untergangs der Ware oder deren Verschlechterung mit der Übergabe der Ware an den Käufer über. Versendet der Verkäufer die Ware auf Verlangen des Käufers an einen anderen Ort, so geht die Gefahr mit Übergabe der Sache an den Spediteur über. Die letztere Regelung wird jedoch dadurch modifiziert, dass dies nicht der Fall ist, wenn es sich um einen Verbrauchsgüterkauf handelt; wenn also der Käufer eine Privatperson ist und der Verkäufer ein Unternehmer. In diesem Fall haftet der Verkäufer bis zur Ablieferung der Ware beim Kunden.

Ist die Sache mangelhaft und liefert der Verkäufer eine neue Sache, so ist der Käufer verpflichtet, die mangelhafte Sache zurück zu gewähren. Die Kosten der Nacherfüllung trägt grundsätzlich der Verkäufer. Hiervon werden insbesondere die Transportkosten umfasst, somit auch die Kosten für die Rücksendung der Ware. Die Gefahr geht auch hier grundsätzlich mit der Übergabe der Sache auf den Verkäufer über; im Falle der Versendung der Ware an den Verkäufer mit der Übergabe an einen Spediteur. Wenn der Verkäufer ordentlich nacherfüllt hat, indem er eine neue Sache geliefert hat, dann muss der Käufer nicht nur die mangelhafte Ware herausgeben, sondern darüber hinaus alles, was er von dem Händler erlangt hat; mithin auch die Originalverpackung. Ist diese jedoch nicht mehr vorhanden, scheitert damit nicht der Gewährleistungsanspruch, und eine Pflicht zum Versand in der Originalverpackung besteht nicht.

*Frage 5: *Was ändert sich an der Lage nach Ablauf der ersten sechs Monate? Stichwort: Beweislastumkehr. Kommt das nicht einem Quasi-Wegfall der Gewährleistung gleich? Niemand würde für einen 20-Euro-Speicherriegel ein Gutachten anfertigen (lassen), oder gibt es da auch andere Möglichkeiten des Beweises?

Die Gewährleistung weist in der Tat eine Besonderheit auf. Grundsätzlich muss immer der, der sich auf ein Recht beruft, auch die Tatsachen beweisen, aus welchen sich dieses Recht ergibt. Begehrt ein Käufer Gewährleistung wegen eines Mangels, so muss grundsätzlich auch er diesen Mangel beweisen, ihn trifft die sog. Beweislast. Handelt es sich aber um einen Verbrauchsgüterkauf, gilt für die ersten 6 Monate der 2jährigen Gewährleistungszeit eine Beweislastumkehr im Sinne einer Vermutung. Tritt ein Mangel während dieser 6 Monate auf, wird vermutet, dass dieser schon bei Kauf der Sache bestand. Der Käufer hat es in diesem Fall also einfach und der Verkäufer müsste beweisen, dass der Mangel erst später, z.B. durch unsachgemäße Benutzung, entstanden ist. Bricht z.B. das Scharnier eines Laptops, geht man davon aus, dass hier schon das Material einen Mangel hatte. Moniert hingegen ein Käufer Kratzer auf der DVD und zeigt sich, dass diese Kratzer die Initialen des Käufers darstellen, also von ihm selbst mutwillig verursacht wurden, dann nützt dem Käufer auch die Beweislastumkehr nichts und der Verkäufer gewinnt den Fall.

Sind die 6 Monate vorbei, hat der Käufer immer noch die restlichen 18 Monate Gewährleistung, nur muss jetzt er den Mangel beweisen. Dies bedeutet aber nicht zwangsläufig, dass er damit rechtliche keine Chance mehr hat. So sind viele Mängel schon von ihrer Natur her so angelegt, dass sie einen schon bei Kauf vorhandenen Materialfehler darstellen. Läuft z.B. die Festplatte auf einmal nicht mehr, während der Laptop insgesamt in einem tadellosen Zustand ist, ist dies kaum durch unsachgemäßen Gebrauch zu erklären und es spricht vieles für einen Mangel. Hätte das Gericht später dennoch Zweifel, würde evtl. vom Gericht ein Sachverständigengutachten eingeholt. Bestätigt das Gutachten den Mangel, verliert der Verkäufer und muss auch die Kosten für das Gutachten tragen. So hat auch der Verkäufer ein Risiko und wir dann, wenn ihm ein mitgeteilter Mangel seriös erscheint, auch oft einlenken. Es gibt natürlich auch Mängel, die durchaus auf Eigenverschulden zurückzuführen sind. Das oben erwähnte gebrochene Laptop-Scharnier z.B. kann ein Materialfehler sein – vielleicht hat der Käufer aber auch einfach die Klappe mit Gewalt zugemacht, obwohl etwas dazwischen lag. Hier muss man einfach selbst wissen, was passiert ist. Bei einem berechtigten Anspruch würde ich stets für mein Recht kämpfen.

*Frage 6: *Wie lange muss der Kunde auf die Erfüllung der Gewährleistung warten, hat er Anspruch auf einen Vorabaustausch oder ein Ersatzgerät in dringenden Fällen? (z.B. bei Fälligkeit einer Semesterarbeit, die er ohne funktionierenden PC nicht erstellen kann)

Grundsätzlich muss der Käufer dem Verkäufer eine angemessene Frist zur Nachbesserung oder Neulieferung setzen. Erst danach besteht die Möglichkeit eines Rücktritts oder einer Minderung des Kaufpreises. Leider handelt es sich bei dem Begriff der Angemessenheit um einen unklaren Rechtsbegriff. Es gibt Gerichtsentscheidungen, bei denen in ganz besonders dringenden Eilfällen eine Frist von zwei Tagen ausreichend sein soll. Dann müssen aber besondere Umstände vorliegen. Solche könnten zwar theoretisch bei der Anfertigung einer Semesterarbeit vorliegen, dann müsste dieser Umstand aber auch irgendwie Teil des Vertrages geworden sein, wovon im Regelfall nicht auszugehen ist. Es muss dem Verkäufer darüber hinaus auch tatsächlich möglich sein, die Nacherfüllung innerhalb der Frist zu leisten. So wird sich bei der Bemessung der angemessenen Frist an der Art der Leistung und der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung orientiert. Im alltäglichen Geschäft, wozu nahezu alle normalen Käufe gehören dürften, wird von einer Frist von 14 Tagen ausgegangen. Beim Kauf technisch hochwertiger Geräte kann eine Frist von bis zu vier Wochen angemessen sein. Einen Anspruch auf Vorabaustausch besteht nur in der Hinsicht, dass der Käufer die Wahl hat, ob er die Sache repariert haben oder aber eine neue Sache bekomme möchte. Der Wahl des Käufers kann der Verkäufer nur in engen Voraussetzungen widersprechen, wenn die gewählte Art der Nacherfüllung mit unverhältnismäßig hohen Kosten verbunden ist. Wenn also der Händler im Normalfall ein neuwertiges Gerät vor Ort hat, besteht ein Anspruch, dieses sofort zu bekommen.

*Frage 7: *Kann der Kunde gemäß dem Fall, dass sich die Erfüllung der Gewährleistung über ein unangemessenes Zeitmaß hinaus verzögert (Wartezeiten zwischen ein und zwei Monaten sind nach Erfahrungsberichten in unserer Community keine Seltenheit) eine Frist setzten oder sogar komplett vom Kauf zurücktreten, sein Geld zurückverlangen oder ein gleichwertiges Gerät fordern?

Wie gesagt hat der Käufer grundsätzlich nach seiner Wahl die Möglichkeit, eine neue Sache zu fordern oder aber die Nachbesserung zu verlangen. Wenn dem Verkäufer innerhalb angemessener Frist die gewählte Art der Nacherfüllung nicht gelingt, kann der Käufer vom Vertrag zurücktreten. In diesem Fall sind dann die Leistungen zurückzugewähren, man bekommt also sein Geld zurück. Beim Rücktritt vom ganzen Vertrag ist aber stets darauf zu achten, dass der Mangel nicht unerheblich sein darf. Hierbei ist stets eine umfassene Interessenabwägung vorzunehmen. Ein Rücktritt wegen einer leichten Farbnuance auf der Unterseite eines Laptops reicht beispielsweise sicher nicht aus.

*Frage 8: *_Konkretes Beispiel eines Mitglieds in unserem Forum:_

*Frage 8 a): *Ist es legitim, dass der Händler beim einem Garantiefall mit gleich mehreren Hardware-Komponenten nicht alle Teile umtauscht/repariert sondern für einzelne Teile eine Gutschrift anbietet, obwohl ausdrücklich per Mail darauf hingewiesen wurde, das alle Komponenten umgetauscht werden sollen? Sollte der Kunde auf sein Recht beharren und die Gutschrift ablehnen? Würde er Recht bekommen?

Hier muss man wieder schauen, ob es wirklich um einen Garantiefall geht, denn dann wäre der Garantievertrag maßgeblich und könnte z.B. eine Gutschrift vorsehen, oder um einen Fall der Gewährleistung, dann gelten die gesetzlichen Vorschriften. Ich gehe von letzterem aus. Dann fragt sich, was dies genau für Komponenten waren. Bei einem zusammengebauten und als Gesamtprodukt verkauften Gaming-PC beispielsweise führt ein Mangel an der Grafikkarte zum Mangel am ganzen PC, daher besteht auch ein Neulieferungsrecht für den gesamten PC. Kaufe ich hingegen bei einem Verkäufer PC sowie Monitor und Drucker, wobei ich alle Komponenten auch einzeln erwerben könnte, dann kann ich bei einem Mangel am Drucker natürlich auch nur die diesbezüglichen Gewährleistungsrechte geltend machen, also einen neuen Drucker verlangen. Bei einem Gewährleistungsfall würde ich persönlich im Zweifel niemals eine Gutschrift in der Form, dass ich für spätere Einkäufe ein Guthaben erhalte, akzeptieren. Denn wer weiß, ob ich dort nochmals etwas kaufen will. Ich würde daher stets Neulieferung verlangen und – wenn mir diese widerrechtlich nicht gewährt wird – den Rücktritt vom Vertrag erklären und mein Geld zurückfordern.

*Frage 8 b): *Hat der Kunde die Gutschrift dann doch akzeptiert und ist bereit den bisher nicht umgetauschten Artikel mit Verrechnung der Gutschrift neu zu erwerben, kann er dann eine versandkostenfreie Lieferung verlangen, im Extremfall sogar einklagen? Oder war es im vorliegenden Fall generell falsch den Artikel noch einmal neu zu bestellen und die Gutschrift anzunehmen?

Wenn der Käufer in diesem Fall eine neue Ware erwirbt, entsteht ein neuer Kaufvertrag. Wer in diesem Fall die Versandkosten trägt, hängt von der Vereinbarung zwischen den Parteien ab. Einen Anspruch auf versandkostenfreie Lieferung besteht grunsätzlich nicht. Dementsprechend sind auch die Erfolgsaussichten einer Klage schlecht. Ob eine solche Entscheidung falsch war, hängt davon ab, was der Besteller möchte. Fest steht, dass im Gewährleistungsfall den Verkäufer eine Pflicht trifft, die Sache zu reparieren oder eine neue zu liefern. Kauft man also die Sache neu und lässt sich diese gegen Hingabe einer Gutschrift liefern, so erspart sich der Händler den Arbeitsaufwand und die Transportkosten. Das wäre für den Käufer also wohl in der Tat eine schlechte Wahl im Vergleich dazu, die normalen Gewährleistungsansprüche einzufordern.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (8. Februar 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Alternative ARM?"



ARM-Infocenter, u. a. mit Technik-Dokumenten
ARM-Conference-Call Q4/2010 mit einigen brisanten Aussagen
Innterview mit dem ARM-Chef Warren East

Interview mit dem ARM-CEO über die strategische Ausrichtung seiner Firma
TI OMAP5 (einer der ersten Chips mit Cortex A15)
ARM-Geschäftsbericht 2010
Offizielle Projekt-Denver-Ankündigung (Nvidia)
Vergleich Atom vs Cortex-A8
Cortex-Demo
TI OMAP5 Blockschaltbild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (8. Februar 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Legendäre Mäuse und Tastaturen* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2011, Seite 106 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Weitere Artikel zum Thema auf **www.pcgameshardware.de**:*

Bildergallerie: Geschichte der Computermäuse von 1968 bis 2008
Legendäre Hardware: Grafikkarten, Mainboards, Mäuse und Laufwerke
Legendäre Hardware: Prozessoren, Tastaturen, Soundkarten
Gesucht: Die beliebteste Tastatur bis heute - Abstimmung läuft, Logitech in Front
Die beliebteste Tastatur bis heute kommt von Logitech
Gesucht: Die legendärste Zocker-Maus bis heute
Die beliebteste Zocker-Maus bis heute - die Auflösung mit einigen Überraschungen
Kultige Spieler-Hardware: Legendäre Mäuse, Tastaturen und mehr von Razer


----------



## Daniel_M (10. Februar 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Intel Problem, was nun?* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2011, Seite 78 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Mit dem Tool von Intel können Sie erkennen, mit welchen SATA-Ports Ihre Laufwerke verbunden sind - besonders praktisch ist das natürlich bei Notebooks. Ob Sie die englische oder die mehrsprachige Version installieren, ist Ihnen überlassen. 
Die Ports 2 bis 5 sind potenziell gefährdet:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=2101&DwnldID=19607&ProductFamily=Chipsets&ProductLine=Chipset+Software&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Rapid+Storage+Technology+%28Intel%C2%AE+RST%29&lang=eng


Das Tool von Gigabyte hat die gleiche Funktion wie das oben beschriebene Intel-Programm. Es ist übersichtlicher, funktioniert aber offiziell nur mit Gigabyte-Mainboards:
GIGABYTE PRESSEMITTEILUNG: GIGABYTE veröffentlich Testsoftware für P67-/H67-Mainboards - GIGABYTE Newsletter - GIGABYTE Forum

Hier bekommen Sie das Tool von ct' mit dem Sie erkennen, ob Ihr Mainboard einen Chip mit der fehlerhaften Revision B2 hat:
heise online - Intel-Bug: Chipsatz-Erkennung [2. Update]



Seit dem Artikel gab es weitere Entwicklungen bei Intels "SATA-Gate"-Problem:
MSI: Mainboards mit B3-Stepping-Cougar-Point-Chips werden ab April ausgeliefert
Neue, fehlerbereinigte Sockel-1155-Boards ab März unter anderem bei Alternate


* Tabelle im Artikel: "Übersicht: Betroffene Ports"*

Wir haben stets am unteren Rand der Platine zu zählen begonnen (unten rechts). In dem unten abgebildeten Fall wäre die Reihenfolge also:

Port 1: Hellblau
Port 2: Hellblau
Port 3: Hellblau
Port 4: Hellblau
Port 5: Weiß
Port 6: Weiß:
Port 7: Dunkelblau
Port 8: Dunkelblau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (15. Februar 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel Neue Windows-7-Tools



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Desktop*
        AeroTuner   http://www.intowindows.com/aerotuner-excellent-tool-to-personalize-windows-7-aero-settings/ 

CustoPack Tools   http://www.intowindows.com/custopac...-logon-background-and-visual-styles-must-try/ 

Desktops   http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/cc817881.aspx 

Display Fusion   http://www.binaryfortress.com/displayfusion/ 

Ditto   http://ditto-cp.sourceforge.net/ 

Enhancemyse7en   http://www.seriousbit.com/tweak_windows_7/ 

Everything   http://www.voidtools.com/download.php 

Greenshot   http://greenshot.sourceforge.net/       Launchy   http://www.launchy.net/ 

Logon Screen Rotator:   http://www.intowindows.com/rotate-w...en-rotator-now-supports-any-number-of-images/ 

Logon Workshop   http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Logon-WorkShop.shtml 

Switcher   http://insentient.net/ 

Taskbar Transizer:   http://www.intowindows.com/configur...u-transparency-level-using-taskbar-transizer/ 

Theme Manager:   http://www.intowindows.com/theme-ma...emove-windows-7-visual-styles-from-one-place/ 

Tiny PDF   http://www.tinypdf.com/downloads.html 

VistaSwitcher   http://www.ntwind.com/software/vistaswitcher.html 

Windows 7 Start Button Changer   http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-7-start-button-changer-released 

Windows 7 Tray Icons Changer   http://www.intowindows.com/windows-7-tray-icons-changer-customize-windows-7-system-tray-icons/ 

Windows 7 Boot Updater   http://www.intowindows.com/windows-7-boot-animation-updater-change-windows-7-boot-screen/ 

*System   *
      7zip   7-Zip

      Auslogics Disk Defrag   Disk Defrag - Fast and Safe Defragmenter for Your Disks

      AutoHotkey   AutoHotkey - Free Mouse and Keyboard Macro Program with Hotkeys and AutoText

      Belvedere   Lifehacker, tips and downloads for getting things done

      Cccleaner   CCleaner - Builds

      Executor   executor.dk

      File Unlocker   Download Unlocker 1.9.0 Free - Get rid of error message like Error deleting file or folder, cannot delete folder: it's being used by another person or program - Softpedia
#
      Process Lasso   Process Lasso, the Windows process priority optimizer!

      Space sniffer   SpaceSniffer, find lost disk space the easy way.

      SpeedFan   SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer

      Strokeit   StrokeIt - Mouse Gestures for Windows

      UDPixel   UDPixel - udpix.free.fr

      Ultradefrag   UltraDefrag - An Open Source Defragmenter

      WinCD Emu   https://sourceforge.net/projects/wincdemu/files

      WinDirStat   WinDirStat - Windows Directory Statistics



*Sicherheit und Backup   *
      Fastcopy   FastCopy

      Cobian Backup   http://www.educ.umu.se/~cobian/cobianbackup.htm

      Double Driver   BooZet Freeware | Double Driver - backup and restore installed drivers

      Security Essentials   http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

      Revo Uninstaller   Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily

      Secunia PSI   PSI - Consumer - Products

      Truecrypt   TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source On-The-Fly Disk Encryption Software for Windows 7/Vista/XP, Mac OS X and Linux



*Tuning   *
      Cacheman http://www.outertech.com/de/pc-schneller-machen/   

      Freshram   Reohix | Fresh RAM

      Maxmem   System Downloads : MaxMem /// AnalogX

      Memory Improve Professional   Memory Improve Professional: monitor and automatically resolve memory issues

      RAM Cleaner   RamCleaner - BOOST Your Computer's Speed & Stability : Benutec Software

      RAM Smash   SwiftDog - RamSmash

      SuperRAM   PGWARE - Download SuperRam to Boost PC Memory Performance


      SysResources Manager    Fotis Software - SysResources Manager

      Ultimate Windows Tweaker   Ultimate Windows Tweaker, a TweakUI for Windows 7 & Vista | The Windows Club



*Multimedia   *
      Evil Player   Evil Player 1.31 Download - Freeware Files.com - Audio & Video Category

      Fotografix   http://www.geocities.com/casablanca2000in/msp/fotografix.html

      Fraps   FRAPS show fps, record video game movies, screen capture software

      Windows Live applications   Windows Live Essentials 2011 - Download free Microsoft programs


----------



## Daniel_M (15. Februar 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *USB 3.0 in der Praxis* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2011, Seite 98 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Link zum USB 3.0-Special
Link zum Artikel "USB 3.0: Alle Infos zum neuen Technologie-Standard "

PDFs der Artikel *"USB 3.0 - neue Komponenten und Ausblick"* (PCGH 04/2010) und *"Aufrüsten auf USB 3.0"* (PCGH 09/2010)

*Hier finden Sie die getesteten USB 3.0-Sticks im PCGH-Preisvergleich:*

Mach Xtreme Technology FX USB Pen Drive 32 GByte
Super Talent USB 3.0 RAID Drive 32 GByte
Sharkoon Flexi Drive Extreme Duo 16 GByte
Super Talent Express RAM Cache 32 GByte
Kingston Data Traveler Ultimate 3.0 16 GByte
Adata Nobility N005 16 GByte
Extrememory Xcellent USB 3.0 16 GByte 
Mushkin Enhanced USB Flash Drive 32 GByte (USB 2.0)​


----------



## PCGH_Marco (16. Februar 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Neue Mobil-Generation* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2011, Seite 128 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Hier können Sie die getesteten Notebooks bestellen:

Alienware M17XR3
Chiligreen Mobilitas OG - derzeit noch nicht verfügbar
Deviltech Fragbook DTX
Medion Akoya P6631 - derzeit noch nicht verfügbar
Schenker Notebooks XMG P701 PRO
Skullbone X17 Gaming Notebook



*Intel:*
ARK | Your source for information on Intel® products

*AMD:*
Compare  AMD Product Specs: AMD Phenom?, AMD Athlon?, AMD Opteron?, AMD  Sempron?, AMD Turion? 64 Processors Mobile Technology, ATI Radeon  Graphics Cards, and AMD Powered Motherboards
AMD APUs für Mainstream-Notebooks
AMD Grafiklösungen für Notebooks




*Verwendete Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Fraps
• GPU-Z
• Nvidia "Verde" Notebook-Treiber: Notebook Drivers
• AMD/Ati Notebook-Treiber: AMD Support Search

*Weitere Informationen*
*• Notebook-Übersichtsseite auf PCGH.de*


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bonusmtarial zum Artikel "Ein frischer Wind"*

Getestete CPU-Luftkühler:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Arctic Cooling|Freezer 13|
-Link-

Arctic Cooling|Freezer 13 Pro|Noch nicht gelistet
Be quiet|Dark Rock Advanced C1|
-Link-

Be quiet|Dark Rock Pro C1|
-Link-

Intel|Boxed|
-Link- (nur mit CPU erhältlich)

Noctua|NH-C14|
-Link-

Prolimatech|Genesis|
-Link-

Scythe|Mine 2|
-Link-

Scythe|Susanoo|Noch nicht gelistet
Thermalright|Silver Arrow|
-Link-

Titan|Hati|
-Link-

Xilence|M612 Pro|Noch nicht gelistet
Zalman|CNPS 5X|
-Link-
*Wichtiger Hinweis:* Xilence hat die UVP für den M612 Pro nach Redaktionsschluss von 59,90 auf 49,90 Euro abgesenkt.​


----------



## Daniel_M (16. Februar 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Sound in Spielen* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2011, Seite 110 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Hier finden Sie die empfohlenen Soundkarten im PCGH-Preisvergleich:
Creative Soundblaster Titanium HD
Asus Xonar DX
Asus Xonar DG

Hier finden Sie Spiele mit Top-Sound im PCGH-Preisvergleich:
Stalker
Race Driver: Grid
Crysis und Crysis Warhead


----------



## Daniel_M (17. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "RAM von der besten Seite"*​ 

Getestete DDR3-Module:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Corsair|Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 (Ver. 5.11)|
-Link-

Corsair|XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1333C8 (Ver.: 7.1)|
-Link-

Corsair|XMS3 CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 (Ver.: 8.11)|
-Link-

G.Skill|Ripjaws F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL|
-Link-

G.Skill|Ripjaws X F3-10666CL7D-4GBXH|
-Link-

G.Skill|Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|
-Link-

Exceleram|EP3001A|
-Link-

Exceleram|E30115B|
-Link-

Exceleram|Rippler ER3005A|
-Link-

Kingston|Hyper X KHX1333C7D3K2/4GX|
-Link-

Kingston|KVR1333D3N9K2/4G|
-Link-

Kingston|KVR1333D3N9K2/8G|
-Link-


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Februar 2011)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Neue VGA-Kühler: Luft trifft Wasser"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die getesteten Luftkühler in der Übersicht (HD 6970):*
• Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus mit VR001
• Akasa Freedom Force
• Deepcool V4000

*Die getesteten Luftkühler in der Übersicht (GTX 580):*
• Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus mit VR004
• Prolimatech MK-13
• Thermalright Shaman
• Zalman VF3000F

*Die getesteten Wasserkühler in der Übersicht (GTX 580):*
• Aqua Computer aquagraFX GTX 580/570
• Bitspower VG-NGTX580
• EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX Nickel
• Koolance VID-NX580
• Swiftech Hydro Copper 2 Waterblock for GTX 580
• Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X3 GTX570/580
• XSPC Razor GTX580

*Verwendete Tools und Komponenten:*
• Aqua Computer aquaero LCD weiß/blau
• PCGH-VGA-Tool v1.0
• Crysis "Ice"-Loop (integriert)


----------

